# Tactical asset allocation and portfolio rebalancing software?



## arruga (8 November 2012)

Hi
I wonder....is there any good free piece of software to build and manage my asset portfolio and rebalance it regularly ?
Maybe an iPAD app or even an excel spreasheet ?


----------

